# Bear sighting at Hudson Mills in Dexter



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think that there have always been a few downstate. I dont know about the lansing area.....Last year someone posted some photos from Merrill and in that area (Brant/St.Charles where ny family is from) I know of bear sighting going back in the 60s and 70s.

What many people dont realize is that even in areas with good densitys bear sightings are very rare. I live right on the edge of the deadstream swamp, We have a very heathy population density and in my 45 years around here My incidental sightings are maybe 10-12 total in my life. (Those are sighting not related to hunting). And many, probably the majority of people here have seen maybe 1 or none.

There could be a small population around Lansing and they may never be seen by someone who feels the need to call the police or newspaper.
Another thing many people dont realize is they are really not a problem beyond getting into the garbage or birdfeeder once in a great while.....Theyre presence is a non-issue.

They need to just leave them alone. The best course of action would be to avoid any publicity, The location of any small populations would be best kept a secret.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

i believe the sightings around the brant saint chales area also right down the road i think gratiot-saginaw state game area could hold a nice siz population of bears withall the woods and swamps i have thought about making a bear bait pile and putting a trail cam on that but from what i understand that would be illegal even if your not hunting them?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> I think that there have always been a few downstate. I dont know about the lansing area.....Last year someone posted some photos from Merrill and in that area (Brant/St.Charles where ny family is from) I know of bear sighting going back in the 60s and 70s.
> 
> What many people dont realize is that even in areas with good densitys bear sightings are very rare. I live right on the edge of the deadstream swamp, We have a very heathy population density and in my 45 years around here My incidental sightings are maybe 10-12 total in my life. (Those are sighting not related to hunting). And many, probably the majority of people here have seen maybe 1 or none.
> 
> ...


I've spent a ton of time in the central UP, and I've seen 3 in my lifetime (50 years). They're typically reclusive by nature, unless or until they become a nuisance as you stated (garbage cans, birdfeeders, etc.). All it takes is a decent sized swamp or other habitat, and food. And they often migrate long distances, again unknown or unseen. Why should this surprise anyone?


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

Actually when when there were few bears left in Michigan, Lansing one of the places that still held a breeding population. Face it if bears don't want to be seen they won't be 


QDMAMAN said:


> Are they peacefully coexisting with the cougars?:lol::lol:
> With the population density that exists in the greater Lansing area do you truely believe that a few bears could go undetected by "the subdivision types"?
> I know that there have been bears that have made appearences in the north Lansing are before but, it's nonsense to believe that they are, or have been "living here for years".
> 
> Big T


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

